# English Cubers



## pjk (Apr 10, 2009)

I will be living in Leeds, England for around 10 months (from late August/September '09 through May/June '10). I know there are quite a few UK cubers, but how many are in England and/or close to Leeds? I look forward to many days/nights of cubing while I'm there.


----------



## jcuber (Apr 10, 2009)

Why are you moving? School?


----------



## kajitatsu (Apr 10, 2009)

Leeho lives there, he is an awesome cuber


----------



## Edam (Apr 10, 2009)

there's plenty of us about, sheffied has quite a few, thats not too far from leeds, there's me and charlie if you come a bit further south and others scattered around.


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm in Leeds a fair bit, as my grandparents live up there, and I occasionally go to Leeds United matches.


----------



## joey (Apr 10, 2009)

WAT. (I live there at the moment (Moving to manchester late Sept, but still time!)


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2009)

awesome! Me, Jude and edavies are in sheffield (and on this forum) and there are a fair few more here that cube a bit too. Sheffield is a relatively short train journey away, anyway


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 10, 2009)

Me, Escher and Jude are really close too.

edit - lol @ timing


----------



## Escher (Apr 10, 2009)

Oops, sorry i didnt mention you peter, I was thinking 'cubers in sheffield'='cubers in my school', which is blatently wrong :S


----------



## Bomber (Apr 10, 2009)

I live 3 hours away from Leeds. You may also like to know that famous Radio One DJ Chris Moyles is from Leeds, interesting. I have never met another cuber, as such, in the UK. Nor any other country for that matter.
Leeds is also in the North as you have probably noticed, I think once you have lived here for a while you will come to notice a North/South divide in England. Anything interesting, like a concert will only happen in either Leeds, Manchester or Newcastle if you're in the North. That's a minimum of 2 hours away from me. Excellent.
If you're moving to England 'Up North' is the place to be!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 10, 2009)

Bomber said:


> If you're moving to England 'Up North' is the place to be!



.....wrong


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 10, 2009)

Bomber said:


> You may also like to know that famous Radio One DJ Chris Moyles is from Leeds


In order to avoid the place? 

EDIT: Oh, and I'm an hour or so drive away from Leeds -- I need to stay that far away from that idiot Moyles


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 10, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > You may also like to know that famous Radio One DJ Chris Moyles is from Leeds
> ...



You don't like Chris Moyles? I listen to him nearly every day he seems a good guy.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Apr 10, 2009)

i dislike chris moyles actually. i think he's a bit of an idiot, tolerable though.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 10, 2009)

I think he's like marmite really. I can see why people dislike him though. 

He has done some really funny parody songs though. I like his recent Kings of Leon - 'Dreaming of Debbie McGee' song. 

Also I can think of better 'famous' people that come from Leeds.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Apr 10, 2009)

I live in surrey!!
leed sis too far away
I will be going there in june though to see uncle's new baby


----------



## MTGjumper (Apr 10, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Also I can think of better 'famous' people that come from Leeds.




James Milner! I'm out of ideas now though...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Apr 10, 2009)

Most notably Alan Bennett, Peter O'Toole, Jimmy Saville and Vic Reeves all hail from Leeds.

EDIT: and, oh my brothers, the fabulous Malcolm McDowell.


----------



## pjk (Apr 10, 2009)

Sounds good. When I get in I'll definitely try arranging a meetup.

And yeah, I'll be studying Electrical Engineering at the University of Leeds.


----------



## leeho (Apr 10, 2009)

Yay leeds...Lol.


----------



## cookingfat (Apr 10, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Also I can think of better 'famous' people that come from Leeds.
> ...





msemtd said:


> Most notably Alan Bennett, Peter O'Toole, Jimmy Saville and Vic Reeves all hail from Leeds.
> 
> EDIT: and, oh my brothers, the fabulous Malcolm McDowell.



I was going to mention Jimmy Saville too and The Kaiser Chiefs.


----------

